# First post!



## BeastoftheEast (Nov 1, 2016)

Anyone in the rocky mountains willing to let me couch surf for a week this season????


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi welcome to the forum! You're welcome to stay at my place and steal my stuff, do my wife, and trash the kitchen... >

You *might* want to get to know people a little before asking to stay with them.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Hell yes...........my basement has all kinds of room............and one of the largest collections of dildos mankind has ever seen..............


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

poutanen said:


> Hi welcome to the forum! You're welcome to stay at my place and steal my stuff, do my wife, and trash the kitchen... >


sounds like a good deal.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*positions available*

my current prisoner is almost wore out


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You mean his rectum is almost worn-out?


----------



## BeastoftheEast (Nov 1, 2016)

snowklinger said:


> my current prisoner is almost wore out


I don't wanna take anyone's job but I would give him a "break" for a week. What's his daily schedule look like these days?


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Omg why do I come here?

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowangel99 said:


> Omg why do I come here?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I plead the 5th 0


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

There are a few caves I can recommend


----------

